# Rattray's Sampler of 6 Luxyry Tobaccos (here goes my first review)



## Abraxas (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello.es!

This is my first proper pipe tobacco review here, so I've been smoking pipes for about a year now. Just trying out blends, learning how to pack, clean, light and smoke a pipe. I have four pipes, two for experimentation and aromatics. The other two are both peterson 303 system standard's for Va's and Va/Per and the other for Latakias.

Rattray's: Sampler of 6 Luxury Tobaccos

Six ~1oz Bags of tobacco

Charles Mixture - Aromatic
Highland Targe - Scotish
Red Rapparee - Oriental
Accountants Mixture - English
Brown Clunee - VA
Marlin Flake Va (va/per/cav who knows)

Charles Mixture:

I left this one unopened, this stuff wont work in this climate right now (-20 celsius) 

Highland Targe:

Despite the very powerful and strong name, this blend is actually quite mild. It has proper proportion of latakia not overwhelming but constantly present. The smoke is sweet and tangy, consisting of rattrays setzy virginias and cavendish. Good stuff, has it's own distinctive touch.

Red Rapparee

This one smells dry, smoky and peppery, pouch aroma makes my nose tingle. It has lots of virginia action going on, latakia being on the lighter side. Not so sure about this stuff.

Accountants Mixture

A Strong Spicy Peppery and Smmoky. I really like this one. I smoke outdoors, so i prefer strong latakia blends. Expecially in winter. This one surely has strong taste and aroma, no complaints.

Brown Clunee

This one is straight virginia, i think. It was dry and it needs to be smoked very slowly. It has dry earthly haylike taste which develops into almost chocolate -like sweetness. This one has most subtle flavour, so it doesen't really work in my balcony.

Marlin Flake

I have allready smoked about 4ozs of this stuff, very strong, sweet and spicy virginia. This and Samuel Gawiths FVF are two of my favourite virginias that i have tried. This is dark and strong, but it has it's subtle sweetness. addicting stuff.

Well all and all. Rattray's 6 Luxury Tobacco Sampler is good sampler for different kinds of Rattray's baccy. I have to mention that i like rattrays virginias but their latakia line is.. well i like ashtons and gawiths latakias more.. and for orientals robert mcconnel oriental.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the reviews, I haven't tried any of these 6 Ratties.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

I am already a huge fan of Accountants Mixture & Black Mallory since I like you, love the fuller English Blends.

I am still looking for a 'wow' factor in some Virginia's, based on your review, I would like to try the Red Rapparee and Marlin Flake.

Where did you get this sampler? How much was it? 

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Abraxas (Jun 23, 2009)

I got mine as gift from friend, but you can find the sampler set at: cigarworld dot de slash shop/detail.php4?artnr=90003861 (sorry i can't post links yet)

I'd like to remind you that i'm a total noob with pipes, so you experiences with these tobaccos may differ.. 

I just smoked couple bowls of Highland Targe this time indoors and i'm really starting to like this one. In my review i said this one is quite mild, but after few bowls of this stuff indoors... HLT ain't STRONG like irish flake or artisans blend, two most full and strong blends i have tried. It seems that all the rattrays have at least fair amount of nicotine.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

ahhhh, your in Europe.
Thats an expensive sampler. 29 Euro, $40.
As long as it does the trick for you and gets you into the world of tobacco, its all good. I will find some way to sample those guys elsewhere, closer.

The link worked by the way, good explanation.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

David M said:


> ahhhh, your in Europe.
> Thats an expensive sampler. 29 Euro, $40.
> As long as it does the trick for you and gets you into the world of tobacco, its all good. I will find some way to sample those guys elsewhere, closer.
> 
> The link worked by the way, good explanation.


I don't have any MF but if you want to try a sample of RR, shoot me a PM with your addy. It's one of my staples. It's sort of a quieter Black Mallory... less latakia, more orientals and VA's. Still very spicy, just not as rich.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> I don't have any MF but if you want to try a sample of RR, shoot me a PM with your addy. It's one of my staples. It's sort of a quieter Black Mallory... less latakia, more orientals and VA's. Still very spicy, just not as rich.


Right on.
Sending now.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a tin of MF on the way as we speak....I can't wait to try it!


----------

